# Does anyone use hair straighteners on their horses mane?



## kateb (23 May 2007)

Getting tempted to straighten my ginger ponys fluffy forelock, might make her look all glossy &amp; sophisticated. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Daughter thinks Im mad &amp; wont lend me hers. Wondered if anyone had tried it &amp; what the results were like?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




1st post so sorry if ive mucked it up.


----------



## slimdizzy (23 May 2007)

bloody hell what if you burn her.or it might go all frizzy did on my daughters rocking horse which has real horse hair


----------



## lillie07 (23 May 2007)

Post is all present and correct!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I have considered it before- Bailey has an afro which makes pulling it really difficult- you pull it straight and it pings back and looks all wonkey  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Don't think I would actually do it though- I would'nt want my straightners getting all dirty and greasy


----------



## sherwood' (23 May 2007)

i was thinking of doing it too on a mane as he looks like the wild man of borneo!!


----------



## WelshRareBit (23 May 2007)

lol @ sherwood.
Ive never thought of it - Id be too scared of burning him, but each to their own I guess!


----------



## ColleenIsh (23 May 2007)

Did on my last mare before a show as I couldnt be arsed to plait her (was sj) and it really shined, alot of people commented on it and her tail


----------



## Theresa_F (23 May 2007)

I know some people use them on mane, forelocks, tail and even feather in the show world.

Chancer has a natural wave, but I personally don't straighten as I am worried that the hair would get damaged if used more than the odd occasion.


----------



## eventing_chick (23 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Getting tempted to straighten my ginger ponys fluffy forelock, might make her look all glossy &amp; sophisticated. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Daughter thinks Im mad &amp; wont lend me hers. Wondered if anyone had tried it &amp; what the results were like?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




1st post so sorry if ive mucked it up. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I'm with your daughter on this one


----------



## kateb (23 May 2007)

Think I might give it a go, will sneak daughters straighteners outside while shes at school &amp; hopefully she wont notice that they smell a bit horsey (she usually does anyway). Ponys mane cant get much frizzier anyway &amp; it will always grow out. Will try to do some before &amp; after pics (if theres a difference),but all this photo posting looks a bit complicated.Thanks for your replies


----------



## claire1976 (23 May 2007)

Try combing some Frizz ease through (or baby oil) - works on my sisters fluffy cob forelock.


----------



## conniegirl (23 May 2007)

yes i have used straightners on my ponies and my arab.

just one tip, GHD's fry the hair so dont use them on horses


----------



## Tierra (23 May 2007)

Yes, someone i used to work for had us using them on her showjumpers and it always worked fine.

Although if you're going to do it, you really need to buy a seperate set obviously


----------



## MagicMelon (24 May 2007)

I thought top level SJ grooms usually straighten their horses manes (after washing them) to make them so brilliantly perfect!


----------

